# Safety matters the most!



## davidscheff (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey fellas! My wife and I are completing our small DIY home improvement works. We took care of the interior painting and floor restoration. We live in Toronto, and our neighbourhood is not so friendly. There had been a couple of burglary attempts, and the area is now under high alert. So, we are planning to install some alert systems in and around the house. I figured small things like growing tall vegetations in the backyard and fitting bright lights outside the house and garage could reduce the chances burglars have in my house. Still, I have decided to go with a disciplined home security service in Toronto that can back me up and provide a great support system in maintaining the peace that we always want. Any particular points that ought to be checked by us? Any heads-up? All suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Safety third:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is the wrong sub for that question.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Always a help depending on the situation..........


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

NYCB said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the wrong sub for that question.


I thought HO's were not allowed? His trade certainly isn't "home security" with his question.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

avenge said:


> I thought HO's were not allowed? His trade certainly isn't "home security" with his question.


I think he is trying to plug his business by posing as a homeowner


----------

